# Mc Lane Edger Briggs and Stratton



## BigmaxHouston (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry, I added this to my introduction post too.

K, I have what has been identified as a 1977 Mc Lane Edger with a Briggs & Stratton engine Model 60102 Type 0392-01 Code 7709 2301.

Can someone tell me where to find a carburetor for it?

Thanks!

BTW, I'm also rebuilding an old mini bike. Can't tell you what it is though. Not looking for anything for it yet.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The part number for the carb is Briggs 391338, I checked a few sites and they say not available. Have a good one. Geo


----------

